# Another Screaming Bargain of a Saw Blade



## a1Jim

Thanks Scott your always on top of bargains and a well informed reviewer.


----------



## KingGordon

Thanks for the review and the deal alert. I just ordered one!


----------



## Jimi_C

I just saw the 60-tooth cross-cut version on Wood Tooliday for $24.99 plus $5 s/h. I hadn't really heard anything about Delta blades, so I ignored it till I noticed your review. Now I'm going to have to decide if I want to get that before it expires at midnight… originally I was looking at the Freud D1060X for $40 from Amazon with free shipping. Amazon has the Delta 35-7646 listed at $72.

Update: I bought the Delta  Hope it's as good as the one you reviewed. I'll throw up a review of my own when I get it and try it out.


----------



## knotscott

Ironically, the Delta 35-7646 is on my saw right now, was using it for plywood and finish cuts on my mantel this week….picked that one up cheap in an Ebay deal too. It's a good blade, and like the 35-7657 is now made in the USA and was originally a DeWalt DW7646 made in the UK, which I also tried. It's not as versatile as the 40T because it won't rip as efficiently, but leaves a slightly smoother cut. Don't know as though I'd pay $72 for it, but for $30 to your door it's a sweet deal. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Jimi_C

Good to know, that's exactly what I was looking at using it for - cutting some baltic birch for cabinets carcasses. I've been using the 40T blade that came with my tablesaw, but it's seen so much use you can't even tell what kind it is since all the markings are worn off. It doesn't do a horrible job at cross cutting, as long as I use my sled and if I'm really concerned about appearance, some painters tape around the cut line. Still, i don't want the plywood to tear out, so I thought I should get a real cross-cut blade. You're right though, for $72 I'd get the Freud hands down.


----------



## knotscott

If you want really clean plywood cuts, look at something with a Hi-ATB grind…like the Forrest Duraline, Freud LU79 or LU80, Infinity 010-060 or 010-080, or Amana MB10-800. The 35-7646 has been very good in plywood but not stellar, but it does offer more versatility and likely longer edge life than any of the high tooth count Hi-ATB blades.


----------



## Jimi_C

Ok, I'll be sure to tape these cuts too


----------



## KevinVan

I ordered one for my new saw that I don't have yet…LOL


----------



## rozzi

This Ebay Seller should give you a commission. I ordered mine today. Thanks for the review. You just saved me a few bucks because I almost bought a Delta blade at the local hardware store yesterday.


----------



## ryno101

Joining in with rozzi, KevinVan, and KingGordon, I just ordered one too! Thanks!


----------



## knotscott

To all who've ordered one of these blades, I'd be interested to hear your opinions and experiences with it….good and bad.


----------



## fge

I think this same blade just came on sale at peach tree with their email they sent me. They have it for 16.00 plus shipping, they also have a lot of other things on sale that looks good also.


----------



## dalec

Knotscott,

I am sure you have saved many of us a lot of time and money with your generous sharing of saw blade knowledge.

Dalec


----------



## knotscott

"Knotscott, 
I am sure you have saved many of us a lot of time and money with your generous sharing of saw blade knowledge.

Dalec"

If so, send rubber check or counterfeit money order to:
Scott Spencer
54 J## V##
Rochester, NY

;-)

(glad to help…)


----------



## dalec

Scott,

The idea of saving money has been come to mean what we save on one thing is generally spent on something else. Thus, the rubber check is in the mail.

However, it does not lessen the gratitude we owe you and all the LJs who participate on this forum.

Dalec


----------



## ryno101

FYI to all… I wanted to just share my experience with this purchase, 29 days later and still no blade…

The problem really came down to shipping. I received the package from FedEx on 12/3… the blade was packed in a square box that had been flattened, as if to be broken down for recycling, with a piece of tape on either side to hold the flaps together. I noticed that the tape on one side was opened, looked inside and sure enough, no saw blade.

It had been loosely packed, and I suspect had slid to the bottom and cut through the tape.

After many conversations with FedEx and the shipper, Cripe Distributing, FedEx couldn't find the blade anywhere, agreed to pay their claim, and a new blade is on its way to me. It boggles my mind that a 10" saw blade could fall out without anyone at FedEx noticing!

I have to say, Cripe Distributing's customer service was excellent through the whole process, and I can't really blame anyone there, (except their packing team!) just wanted to let you know that all this went down.


----------



## knotscott

Ouch! (hopefully not literally for someone at Fedex!). The blade should have been it's own thin box from Delta, just like the one pictured in Cripe's description, then packed inside the cardboard. Glad to hear there's at least a blade on it's way to you.


----------



## OTMAN

Well, I order two of these and I don't have any regret at all. It cuts through Hard Maple like butter with nice clean edges! Thanks Scott for the money saving. Heck, I like it so much, I'm gonna order two more


----------



## DavidNJ

There are a several vendors on Amazon for a lower or equal price point: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000O7UESC/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## mdawson2

Scott,

Have your opinions changed at all on this blade over time? It surprises me that the price is still about $30 shipped almost 3.5 years later!


----------



## knotscott

It's still a great deal on a very good blade. Buy a couple if it fits the bill.


----------



## TheLorax

They are still on ebay I just picked one up.


----------



## OleArmyAg

Just picked up two and I agree…great cuts.


----------



## TheLorax

I've had a chance to give this blade a workout now. It's my first time using a quality blade over the stock one that came on my Dewalt 745. Believe the hype! It cuts soooo much better and easier and its a 40 tooth vs the stock 24 tooth.


----------



## knotscott

> I ve had a chance to give this blade a workout now. It s my first time using a quality blade over the stock one that came on my Dewalt 745. Believe the hype! It cuts soooo much better and easier and its a 40 tooth vs the stock 24 tooth.
> 
> - TheLorax


A theme I've heard repeated many times. Thanks for the update.


----------



## gtrgeo

I have a couple of these blades. Picked them up from Cripe Distributing. The have worked out very well for my general cutting needs. I know they are cheap enough to replace but I was wondering if anyone has had one sharpened. They have fairly large carbides on them.

Thanks,
George


----------

